# Freud FT2200 router



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with or know anything about the Freud FT2200? It's a 3 1/2hp plunge router that sells for $189 at the local Lowes. I searched Google and came up with nothing on it which was strange because Google has everything you need to know about anything. The price seems right for a router of this type but because I can't find any information on it, I'd like to know more about it before I make a decision to buy it. Thanks


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Could that number be FT2000?

If you do a search here with ft2000 you will get some results to look at if the is the one you are interested in.

Ed


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Ed I know which model you're talking about and no it's not the FT2000. I did find some info on the FT2200 and I hear it's the newer version of the FT2000. But I'm wondering why the lack of info on it if it's a newer model. Strange. I know sometimes a product will be exclusive to a certain store and so it'll have it's own model # but I don't know if this is the case here. Hopefully someone who owns one will post a review here.


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

The FT2200 is the replacement for the FT2000 and is essentially the same tool. The only real differences are the shape of the handles and the top cap. All other mechanicals and operation are the same.


----------



## would-worker (May 11, 2006)

Saw this post and just wanted to say I bought one (freud 2200 3 1/4 HP Plunge router) today on the recommendation of an older (than me and stiil alive) wood crafter.
Out of the box - I am pleased the plunge depth guide isn't a cheap piece of baloney... 
[Tangent on my old porter cable router...like the one on my porter cable heavy duty (the PC kept SLIPPING on plunge depth and RUINED several nearly finished mitre'd cabinet facia pieces - also the PC plunge base is extremely cheaply made and the plunge guides kept sticking - I cannot dis the PC plunge base enough) end tangent]
Back to the freud FT2200 Changing bit (using CMT 1/2" bits) is extremely easy in or out of the table. Plunge lock, power, fine depth adjustment, and speed adjust - are easily accessable and in sensible locations.
Included is the usual small stuff and a reasonably nice edge guide.

So far I've only done some simple dado's using a (1/2" shank) CMT 3/4" straight bit at 3/8" depth in some maple (free form using a clamp on straight edge), and it's been 'cracker jack' simple , worked just as expected. Another feature I liked is the flat on the plunge base which (for me) makes using the clamp on straight edge easier to use. Weight not an issue... in fact the housing is some kind of plastic, but tool still has a solid well built feel during use.


----------



## plexsus (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi i'm new here "hello every" I just bought myself a new freud 2200 3 1/4 HP Plunge router. I must say that i've read good things about the lower ver. Freud 2000 3 1/4 hp and i was wondering what is the defference between the two router?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Older model number  with a little bit of update on the speed control.

Freud FT2000E 3-1/4 HP Electronic Variable Speed Plunge Router (Reconditioned)
Freud FT2200E 3-1/4 HP Router with Cruise Control (Reconditioned)
Routers - Reconditioned Sales, Inc.
Freud Tools - Avanti FT2200E 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router

==========



plexsus said:


> Hi i'm new here "hello every" I just bought myself a new freud 2200 3 1/4 HP Plunge router. I must say that i've read good things about the lower ver. Freud 2000 3 1/4 hp and i was wondering what is the defference between the two router?


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*Too tight opening*

I bought the 2200 to use in my router table mounted to a plate. The opening in the router base was too small to easily access the snap-in rings for my particular situation. Things just seemd too tight.I ended up with getting a PC890. 

Otherwise the router itself, especially as a hand-held plunge router, is a very good tool.


----------



## rslater (Mar 17, 2010)

OK, Ft2200 was made to fix a lot of big problems with the ft2000, be did not fix enough ( apparently) and was discontinued quickly. The speed control in the ft2200 is supposed to work in ft2999. According to Freud they are basically the same router. I would double check any attempt to changing parts from 220 to 2000. Dick


----------

